# 10060 and 11730 on the same toe



## miugu (Dec 9, 2013)

If *10060 Incision and drainage of abscess* and *11730 Avulsion of nail plate* are performed on the same toe during the same session, can both procedures be reimbursed or is 11730 bundled into 10060?

Thank you,


----------



## delphinus777 (Feb 11, 2014)

CPT code 11730 would require a modifier to show it was separate from the I/D...different area...separate incision...etc.......HOWEVER- if the Surgeon removed the nail plate and did an I/D of the abscess located beneath then it can not be billed separately. 
Thats my two cents.


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with MIUGU completely.  This is the exact example in the NCCI Coding Manual on the CMS website on when a modifier 59 would NOT be indicated.  The nail is considered a contiguous structure to the nail bed and surrounding structure.  

If the abscess was at the proximal end of the toe, you may be able to apply a modifier 59 to the 11730.


----------

